# [SOLVED] Error when building kernel.

## manu_leo

Hi Experts, while running 'make -j8 && make -j8 modules_install', I am getting the below error :-

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd linux # make -j8 && make -j8 modules_install
> 
>   HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf
> 
> scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig
> ...

 

I am completely out of idea as to which component is causing this. APpreciate all your help in fixing this.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by manu_leo on Wed Dec 28, 2016 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Which version of gentoo-sources do you have installed?  And you are running on an x86 machine?

What did you use to config your kernel?  Those warnings are a bit unsettling as it could cause (these) problems, or at least problems down the road.

What is your "emerge --info" ?

----------

## manu_leo

I was able to get over this by re-formating the drives. Since it was a new setup, I thought re-doing it would be an easy option here and that works.

Thanks for all your help. Marking this as SOLVED.

----------

